# Therapy Process.COMORBIDITY



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey everybody!!
I am new to this site. I am 23 years old. I am currently in therapy. Besides Social Anxiety, I also have dysthymia (a sort of low grade chronic depression) :sus. So sometimes it's difficult to see myself changing. I am in by 8th session of therapy and I find myself getting frustrated.
Does anyone else have Comorbidity (one or more conditions SA & and something else)?

How is your experience been?


----------

